# S-Video Out am Laptop aktivieren



## Nikon the Third (11. November 2006)

Hallo beisammen.

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Laptop (Asus A6T Serie):
Und zwar möchte ich gerne den Laptop über den S-Video Anschluss an meinen Fernseher hängen, jedoch lässt sich der nicht aktivieren, weder im BIOS, noch über Eigenschaften/Einstellungen/Erweitert. Ich kann immer nur den Zweitmonitoranschluss aktivieren, finde aber nichts für den S-Video Anschluss. 

Habe schon alles abgesucht, finde aber nichts...
auch nicht im Handbuch.
Weiß jemand Abhilfe?

Danke schon mal im Voraus...


----------



## axn (11. November 2006)

Ist eher eine Frage für die Hardware Ecke.
Ist ein ATI drin, oder? Gibt es da nicht irgendwo eine Checkbox "TV Erkennung erzwingen" oder so...

mfg

axn


----------



## Nikon the Third (11. November 2006)

Ich habe eine GeForce Go 7600 drinnen.
Eine solche Checkbox gibt es, aber die erzwingt nur die Erkennung eines Geräts em VGA Ausgang.


----------



## axn (11. November 2006)

Mhhh.. Wie gesagt, das sollte ein Fähiger ins Hardwareforum schieben..


----------



## Mark (12. November 2006)

Hi!

@axn: bin mir nicht sicher, ob nicht "Video-Hardware" sehr sinnig scheint...

Ansonsten würde ich ja fast behaupten, das ist eine Windows-Frage  :
Bitte nicht meckern, wenn's totaler Unsinn ist, aber ich wollte mal auf den TV-Ausgang vom Lappi meiner Freundin auf'n Fernseher und nach etlichen "Systemeinstellungs"- und "Grafikkarteneinstellungs"-Versuchen (ich konnte partou das TV-Gerät nicht aktivieren) fanden wir eine kleine "Funktionstaste" am Lappi (zwei kleine Monitore), die ausschließlich dafür da ist, dieses "Setting" zu setzen (was händisch einfach nicht geht  ) ... vielleicht findest Du solch eine Taste 
(hinzu mal bemerkt: Anschluß zum TV musste vor dem Hochfahren bestehen...)

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## axn (12. November 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> fanden wir eine kleine "Funktionstaste" am Lappi (zwei kleine Monitore), die ausschließlich dafür da ist, dieses "Setting" zu setzen


Oh, das hab ich jetzt mal voraus gesetzt, dass diese Taste schon versucht wurde..


> Anschluß zum TV musste vor dem Hochfahren bestehen...


Die aktivierte Checkbox "...erzwingen" sollte das unnötig machen.


> @axn: bin mir nicht sicher, ob nicht "Video-Hardware" sehr sinnig scheint...
> Ansonsten würde ich ja fast behaupten, das ist eine Windows-Frage :


Das Problem werden aber schon 100 User gelöst haben, von denen 3 ungefähr 8,7 mal im Jahr in die Videoecke schneien... Ich bleibe also für das Hardwarevotum, werde mich aber hüten zu disskutieren.. 

mfg

axn


----------



## Mark (12. November 2006)

Hi axn!





			
				axn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem werden aber schon 100 User gelöst haben, von denen 3 ungefähr 8,7 mal im Jahr in die Videoecke schneien... Ich bleibe also für das Hardwarevotum, werde mich aber hüten zu *disskutieren*..


...schade, ist doch ein Forum! 
...ich verschiebe es in die Hardware und hinterlasse hier den Verweis 

@Nikon the Third: diesbzgl. Beschwerden bitte per PN an mich 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

